
The McRib: enjoy your symptom - ValentineC
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/11/the-mcrib-enjoy-your-symptom/281413/
======
ceejayoz
> According to the Consumer’s Dictionary of Food Additives, one gram of TBHQ
> can cause “nausea, vomiting, ringing in the ears, delirium, a sense of
> suffocation, and collapse.”

I tuned out here. Unless a McRib has TBHQ in quantities approaching anything
like a gram, this tidbit is pointless scaremongering. People aren't getting
delirious from eating these things, and water has dosages that'd give you
those symptoms too.

I'm no fan of McDonalds food, but there are plenty of _legitimate_ arguments
to make against it.

~~~
pedalpete
I didn't take it to mean that the McRib had a gram of TBHQ, just that is what
had been used in testing. I don't think most of the general public need to be
any more afraid of the McRib than they already are :)

~~~
ceejayoz
I know the McRib doesn't have a gram. The article included it - without any
indication that it contains probably thousands of times less than a gram - to
make it sound scary.

------
jaggederest
Oh good, it's not an article in The Atlantic without a pointless reference to
Lacanian theory.

Haven't they been banned from Reddit for gaming the system?

------
yesiamyourdad
Ironic that an article hiding under the guise of promoting healthier diet
wallows in the gross out factor of the use of organ meat. Argue that TBHQ is
bad, that the processing methods are yucky, but focusing on the use of tripe?
2 million years of evolution laughs at your squeamishness.

------
rebelidealist
Serious question, is the McRib back?

~~~
camus2
IMHO , it's not even that good ( tasted it in Montréal with poutine fries a
few years ago). In France we get the CBO (chicken/bacon/ognion) , dont know if
it exists elsewhere but in my opinion it's the best Mc sandwich ever, the only
downside is Mc sandwiches in Frances are smaller than american ones :( .

~~~
scrabble
I haven't had or seen one of those, but I believe the Quarter Pounder BLT is
the current best McSandwich available to me.

~~~
camus2
looks good ! is it the same sauce as the deluxe ? another best seller in
France is the 280 for 280g. Not a big fan , but that's the biggest sandwich
avaible here.

